# win 7 x64 Battlefield 3 bluescreen



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem und ratet mal welches. Richtig ich bekommen BSODs bei Battlefield 3. Alles andere läuft super nur halt Bf3 nicht.
Hab schon diverse Foren durchsucht und alle Tipps und Tricks ausprobiert. Es hilft aber leider alles nichts. Das Spiel schmiert nach 5 min ab. Hin und wieder läuft es allerdings auch mal ohne Probleme.

Mein System:
Phenom x4 ii 955be
Sapphire 5870 (neuste treiber sind drauf 12.1);
8 gb Corsair Xms3 ram
asus m4a87td evo
cooler master gx 650 watt netzteil

Ansonsten sind auch alle Treiber neu.
Chipset, Audio, Lan...
An der Hardware kann es nicht liegen hatte den Rechner neulich bei Alternate eingeschickt und die haben ihn auf Herz und Nieren getestet.
Hier die Bluescreen Infos:

http://i39.tinypic.com/1zwydye.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/312xpiv.png

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

MfG


----------



## perron (28. Februar 2012)

Feastplatte tipp ich vieleicht. Ich würde alles sowieso sichern was du so aufn Rechner hast. wie alt sind deine komponenten so? mal battlefield auf ne andere Festplatte instaliert?

Ansonsten mal memtest runterladen für den Ram
3d sound (fals vorhanden ausstellen)


----------



## Dennis19 (28. Februar 2012)

Bigdaddyjoda1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem und ratet mal welches. Richtig ich bekommen BSODs bei Battlefield 3. Alles andere läuft super nur halt Bf3 nicht.
> Hab schon diverse Foren durchsucht und alle Tipps und Tricks ausprobiert. Es hilft aber leider alles nichts. Das Spiel schmiert nach 5 min ab. Hin und wieder läuft es allerdings auch mal ohne Probleme.
> ...


 
Hallo Bigdaddyjoda1,

hast Du das von Alternate schriftlich, das sie den PC auf Herz und Nieren getestet haben (Ram, HDD,...)? 

Hm, ein 650W Netzteil sollte für BF3 mehr als ausreichen.  Welche Effizienz hat Dein Netzteil?

Mach am besten mit Prime95 einen Stresstest, und schau, wie sich dein PC bei einer Auslastung verhält (Ob dies auch in einem BSoD endet). Weiters würde ich den RAM mit Memtest86+ testen (Über die Nacht laufen lassen - Je länger Du das Programm laufen lässt, umso genauer wird Dein Ergebnis). Notfalls auch die Festplatte mit dem Herstellertool testen und falls das alles i.O. sein sollte, hilft nur mehr eine Neuinstallation von Windows.

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis

P.S. Könntest Du vielleicht deine CPU-Temperatur ermitteln und eventuell einige Screenshots machen und diese uploaden? Vielleicht erhitzt sich ja auch deine CPU bei BF3 auf >70°C.


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (28. Februar 2012)

Ja ich habe das schriftlich. Ich habe einen Zettel auf dem steht das er einige Tage geprüft wurde und alle Tests bestanden hat. Das Netzteil hat 80 Plus Effizienz. Alles schon getestet. Ich habe Core Temp immer am laufen; temps sind nie über 60°. Die max. Temp ist 62° laut Herrsteller. Grakka max. 69°; Die Festplatte wurde von Alternate getestet.
Alternate hat mir diesen Ram sogar empfohlen, da mein eigentlich ausgewähler laut den Technikern nicht sehr stabil auf dem Board läuft.

Laut Aussage von einen User in einem anderen Forum könnte es daran liegen das der Ram nicht in der QVL steht und somit nicht 100% kompatibel zum Moatherboard ist.

Würde es helfen wenn ich 2 riegel ausbaue oder sie auf 1066mhz runtertakte?
bzw gibt es andere Lösungen als neuen RAm zu ordern?


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. Februar 2012)

Der 0x00000119 Stopfehler im Zusammenhang mit der watchdog.sys, läßt eher auf ein Problem mit den Grakatreibern schließen:


> In Microsoft Windows XP SP1 and later operating systems, GDI uses a  watchdog timer to monitor the time that threads spend executing in the  display driver. The watchdog defines a time threshold. If a thread  spends more time in a display driver than the threshold specifies, the  watchdog tries to recover by switching to VGA graphics mode. If the  attempt fails, the watchdog generates bug check 0xEA,  THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER.


Mal einen anderen Treiber testen, der BF3 offiziell unterstützt, bin bei AMD nicht auf dem laufenden.
MfG


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Februar 2012)

Und die Probleme treten ausschließlich nur bei BF3 auf? Alle anderen Games und auch der "normale" Betrieb läuft 100% fehlerfrei?

Das aktuellste DirectX Paket hast du installiert? DirectX Download - ComputerBase



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Mal einen anderen Treiber testen, der BF3 offiziell unterstützt, bin bei AMD nicht auf dem laufenden.


 
Einen anderen Treiber würde ich auch auf jeden Fall noch testen.


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (29. Februar 2012)

dx ist aktuell. andere treiber werde ich mal testen. alle anderen sachen sind 100 % feherlfrei


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Februar 2012)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es mit einem anderen Treiber läuft. Viel Glück!


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (29. Februar 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es mit einem anderen Treiber läuft. Viel Glück!


 
alte treiber helfen nicht. habe jetzt mal 2 rams ausgebaut. mal gucken obs geht...


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Februar 2012)

Poste bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).

Was für (von den Anforderungen vergleichbare) Spiele zockst du sonst noch auf dem Rechner?


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (29. Februar 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Poste bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).
> 
> Was für (von den Anforderungen vergleichbare) Spiele zockst du sonst noch auf dem Rechner?




Crysis 2, Dirt2 und Skyrim hätte ich noch drauf.

CpuZ:
http://i40.tinypic.com/33p661j.jpg


edit: 4kerne werden nach bios restet wieder angezeigt!
jmd. ne ahung warum er nur 3 aktiviert hat, nachdem ich 2 ram riegel ausgebaut hab??


----------



## simpel1970 (1. März 2012)

Bist du dir sicher, dass die vier Kerne vor dem Ausbau der RAM Riegel aktiv waren?



Bigdaddyjoda1 schrieb:


> Crysis 2, Dirt2 und Skyrim hätte ich noch drauf.



Mit diesen Spielen gibt es ebenfalls keine Probleme?

Hast du -jetzt nach dem CMOS Reset- immer noch die gleichen Probleme?


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (1. März 2012)

ja ich bin mir sicher das alle 4 kerne vorher aktiv waren und nein mit den genannten Spielen habe ich keine Probleme.

hab wie gesagt 2 der riegel ausgebaut und gestern auch noch einige zeit bf3 gezockt und es lief. ich werde es mal weiter testen ob das nur glück war.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. März 2012)

Bigdaddyjoda1 schrieb:


> ich werde es mal weiter testen ob das nur glück war.



Bin gespannt, was bei rum kommt.


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (1. März 2012)

hmm... hatte eben diesen BS
http://i43.tinypic.com/1zv5u80.png

habe eigentlich nur maus, tastatur und ext. platte am rechner


----------



## simpel1970 (1. März 2012)

Lade bitte die Minidumps hier im Forum hoch. Die Dumps findest du im Ordner C:\Windows\Minidumps. Die Dumps mit WinRAR oder WinZIP einpacken und hier im Forum hochladen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html

Des weiteren stelle die Command Rate der RAM im Bios auf 2T ein. Die RAM Spannung fest auf 1,50V einstellen. (Beide Werte nicht auf AUTO lassen).


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (2. März 2012)

ok falls noch Bluescreens anfallen werd ich die dumps hochladen. die alten sind leider weg, da ich ccleaner durchlaufen hab lassen und vergessen hab den hacken wegzumachen.
ich stelle jetzt erst mal das bios um.


edit: 
habs umgestellt sowie du es mir empfohlen hast; habe dann nach 5 minuten Spiel einen Bluescreen bekommen und Windows konnte nicht mehr starten mit dem hinweis, dass eine andere checksum gefunden wurde als erwartet; Habe jetzt ein Backup vom letzten Montag eingespielt.

edit2: hab beim Skyrim spielen jetzt auch einen Bluescreen erhalten. Musste wieder ein Backup einspielen.

Ich teste jetzt einmal selbst alle Komponenten.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. März 2012)

Bei den Bluescreens konntest du die Dumps nicht vorher noch ziehen?

Teste auch noch die beiden anderen RAM Riegel.


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (4. März 2012)

Ich konnte nichts mehr sichern; windows lies sich absolut nicht mehr starten.alle reparaturfunktionen haben versagt.
bin im moment am ram austesten. möglicherweise sind bei einem oder mehreren riegeln die kontakte zu abgenutzt?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. März 2012)

Wäre aber ungewöhnlich. Ist das Metall denn schon abgewetzt?


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (5. März 2012)

ja naja man sieht es ihnen an, dass sie öfters mal ein und ausgebaut wurden. Ich habe windows jetzt einmal neu installiert und die treiber von den mitgelieferten cds installiert, abgesehen vom grafiktreiber, den habe ich heruntergeladen.
hab dann wieder battlefield angemacht und nach 5-10 min hat es sich aufgehängt. konnte vorher noch den taskmanager öffnen bevor der BS kam. Unten stand zum ersten Mal das der Grafiktreiber wiederhergestellt werden musste, weil er gecrasht sei.
Bs im Anhang

ach ja eine frage habe ich noch: wie lange sollte ich furmark laufen lassen und in welcher einstellung?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. März 2012)

Die "Schleifspuren" sollten nicht das Problem sein.
DirectX hast du auch wieder aktuell installiert? Teste (erneut) den 11.12 Grafikkartentreiber: Previous Catalyst
Bleiben die Probleme, erhöhe die RAM-Spannung schrittweise bis max. 1,65V.

Furmark nicht länger als eine halbe Stunde laufen lassen (Benchmark-Test). Dabei aber immer die Grafikkartentemperaturen im Blick behalten.

Noch ein Test-Tool für die Grafikkarte (bzw. den VRAM): http://www.computerbild.de/download/Video-Memory-Stress-Test-6773846.html


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (6. März 2012)

hab die alten treiber drauf und dein test programm laufen lassen. Erbebnis: Keine Fehler.
Habe gestern ca 90 minuten spielen können und heute ist er mir wieder nach 10 minuten abgeraucht.
Hast du noch andere Tipps? Und wie sicher ist es die DRAM spannung zu erhöhen bzw wie sicher bist du das es am RAM liegt?

Könnte es nicht am Stromkabel liegen? Mir ist grad wieder eingefallen, dass ich nicht mehr das Kabel nutze, dass dabei war sondern das von meinem alten PC. Ich dachte die wären alle gleich oder lieg ich da falsch?


Neuer BS bei Dirt2


----------



## simpel1970 (7. März 2012)

Die Abstürze (bzw. die Mindumps) weisen auf ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement hin (Pool Corruption, Memory Corruption). Nach der Auswertung sind allerdings keine Treiber auszumachen, die dafür verantwortlich sind.
Dies wiederrum lässt darauf schließen, dass es sich um ein hardwareseitiges Speichermanagement-Problem handeln könnte.
Speicher i.d.S. kann insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Festplatte sein. Aber auch das Motherboard fällt i.w.S. darunter.

Häufigste Ursache für derartige Probleme ist der RAM. In deinem Fall wäre allerdings auch der VRAM als Problemquelle (Abstürze erfolgen in Spielen) denkbar.

Nun ist es aber leider so, dass der Debugger fehlerhafte Hardware nicht beim Namen nennen kann. Es bleibt also erst mal nichts anderes übrig als z.B. zu versuchen nach dem Ausschlussverfahren vorzugehen.
Sofern andere Hardware zur Verfügung steht (z.B. RAM, Grafikkarte) wäre das auch sehr hilfreich.

Zu deinem Hinweis mit dem Kabel. Um was für ein handelt es sich? Das Kaltgerätekabel, PCI-E Stromkabel, ein Adapterkabel?

Zu der Frage mit der RAM Spannung. Bis 1,65V ist es sowohl für den RAM, als auch für den Memory Controller in der CPU ungefährlich.


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (7. März 2012)

ja ich meine das Kaltgerätekabel(hab die Bezeichnung noch nie gehört).

Ich habe, wie gesagt, den vram getestet mit dem programm, welches du mir empfohlen hast.
Festplatte kann ich noch mal mit den Herstellertools testen. Habe bis jetzt nur HDtune benutzt und das hat beim Scan keine Fehler angezeigt. SMART-Werte waren auch grün.

Die Cpu werde ich mal mit Prime95 testen. Nur weiß ich nicht welcher Testmodus und wie lange ich es laufen lassen sollte.
Den Ram hab ich mit memtest86 getestet(3Durchlaufe)
Aber wie kann man das Motherboard testen?

Das Interessante finde ich ist aber das ALLE benchmarks die ich benutzt habe nie einen BS hervorgerufen haben.
Hab getestet : ab 3dmark06; furmark; resident evil5 Benchmark und Call of Prypjat benchmark.
hast du noch andere Tipps?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. März 2012)

Bei den SMART Werten kannst du dich nicht auf die Alarmstufen der Software verlassen. Die Werte ansich verraten mehr. Poste bitte einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.

Prime95 mit Einstellung "custom" und "RUN FFTs in-place" mind. 3 Std. laufen lassen (Temperatur beobachten!).
Sollte es hierbei zu Problemen kommen, wäre das aber auch kein eindeutiger Indiz, dass die CPU Defekt ist. Auch hier kann das Problem beim Motherboard (und ggf. auch beim RAM liegen).

Tausche das Kaltgerätekabel gegen ein Neues (bzw. Neueres) aus. Auch das wäre als Fehlerquelle nicht auszuschließen, wobei ein defektes Stromkabel i.d.R. ein anders Fehlerbild erzeugt.

Deaktiviere auch testweise alle Stromsparmechanismen (im Bios und auch in Windows -> Energiesparrichtlinie: Höchstleistung). Allerdings nicht gleichzeitig mit der vorgeschlagenen Erhöhung der RAM Spannung. Teste immer eins nach dem anderen.

Verlässliche (Software-) Tests für das Motherboard gibt es leider nicht. Das geht nur über das Ausschlussverfahren bzw. mit Austauschsoftware.

*Edit:*

Noch ein paar Gedanken am Rande...

-Das Problem tritt nach wie vor nur bei BF3 auf!?
-Nach den Bios Umstellungen (Post #15ff) musstest du jeweils ein Backup einspielen, dass die Kiste wieder lief. 

Hast du schon mal das Betriebssystem komplett neu installiert? Nur die wichtigsten Treiber, DirectX, und BF3 installieren...ob es dann läuft?


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (7. März 2012)

Ok ich lasse mal Prime95 3 std+ laufen.
Stromsparmechanismen werde ich auch deaktivieren.
Ersatzhardware habe ich leider nicht da; zumindest nichts was auf das Board passen würde;
Das OS habe ich schon neu installiert; habs aber auch glaub ich schon geschrieben.
ich werde es mal mit Crysis2 und Dirt2 ausführlich testen. In Post #23 ist ein Dump vom Bluescreen bei Dirt2.
Edit: Ich habe diese Anleitung als Vorbild bis jetzt genommen:
http://forum.greycomputer.de/component/option,com_forum/Itemid,37/page,viewtopic/t,8405/
Screenshot:


----------



## simpel1970 (7. März 2012)

Beim Laufwerk I fallen hohe UDMA CRC Error Werte auf. Dies liegt i.d.R. an einem defekten/lockeren SATA Kabel. Sind auf der Festplatte zufällig die Spiele (insbes. BF3) installiert?


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (7. März 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Beim Laufwerk I fallen hohe UDMA CRC Error Werte auf. Dies liegt i.d.R. an einem defekten/lockeren SATA Kabel. Sind auf der Festplatte zufällig die Spiele (insbes. BF3) installiert?



Nein, das ist meine ext. Platte. Auf der sind nur Bilder und andere Privatsachen


----------



## simpel1970 (7. März 2012)

Wenn die Probleme auftreten, ist die Platte ausgeschaltet/abgeklemmt, oder läuft die ständig mit?


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (8. März 2012)

meistens ist sie aus. Ich hatte auch schon den Gedanken das irgendwie an der HDD der Fehler liegt. Hab sie dann mal ausgemacht und abgeklemmt und die Probleme treten trotzdem auf.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. März 2012)

Was hast du mittlerweile alles testen können (andere Spiele, RAM Spannung, etc)?


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (8. März 2012)

Ich habe alle Stromsparmechanismen im Bios und unter Windows abgeschaltet. Hatte leider gestern und heute wenig Zeit etwas zu machen. Konnte ca. 1std prime95 anschalten und das lief scheinbar stabil. Temp. 59° max.

edit:

etwas über 1std Crysis 2 lief auch ohne Probleme


----------



## simpel1970 (8. März 2012)

OK. Dann schau ma mal, ob das System so stabil bleibt.


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (9. März 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> OK. Dann schau ma mal, ob das System so stabil bleibt.


 
So ich habe 1 Stunde Crysis und 2 Stunden Battlefield gespielt und es lief stabil.

Mir ist allerdings nicht so ganz klar warum auf einmal alles soweit wieder läuft. Vielleicht war es aber auch nur Glück


----------



## simpel1970 (12. März 2012)

Ich schätze mal, dass es hiermit zusammen hängt: 



Bigdaddyjoda1 schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Stromsparmechanismen im Bios und unter Windows abgeschaltet.


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (14. März 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass es hiermit zusammen hängt:


 
Woran es auch immer lag, es läuft jetzt alles wieder so wie es soll.

Also danke für deine Hilfe simpel1970 und natürlich gilt das auch für alle anderen^^


----------



## simpel1970 (15. März 2012)

Bitteschön


----------



## t-energy (15. März 2012)

moin leutz

seit heute habe ich nur noch Crash Dumps wenn ich BF3 spiele, aber auch nur dann

 problem ist, das im Bluescreen immer unterschiedliche technical informations angezeigt werden 

hatte jetzt 1 mal:   0x0000001a     
                                 ......3b
                  und                7b

gestern habe ich einen neuen treiber für meine 560TI Graka installiert,  den ich aber jetzt schon wieder durch die ältere version ausgetauscht  habe und bekommen trotzdem Bluescreen beim zocken


kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

mfg t energy


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2012)

@t-energy: machen wir hier weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...indows-7-bluescreen-memory-management-14.html

Grüße


----------



## wastl1990 (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe das gleiche Problem und bin völlig ratlos.

Pic-Upload.de - Unbenannt.jpg

hier habe ich mal meine aktuellen tests hochgeladen. 

vom Sytem her habe ich :

Nvidea GTX 660
Intel I7 2,6GHZ
16GB DDR3 RAM

habe das Spiel vor ca. 1 woche installiert. Nach ca. 15 minuten Spielen kommt der Bluescreen. (Spiele auf ultra)


Ich weiß nicht woran es liegen kann. 

Hatte vorher eine GTX240 und 4GB DDR3 Ram mit denen lief es zwar nur auf niedrigsten einstellungen, aber es lief


Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

LG

edit: nach ca 40min mit Prime 95 CPU 80°C aber kein Bluescreen (so warm wurde er bei BF3 nie)
ist das zu viel?

Der Bluescreen erscheint auch nur im Muliplayer auf der Map "Operation Metro" im Co-op oder anderen Maps ist er bislang nicht aufgetreten


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2013)

Tja, 80° Grad sind schon recht heftig, auch wenn es mit Prime ist - das fordert die CPU aber schon deutlich mehr, als es die meisten Spiele tun.
Bei Spielen allgemein kommen aber ganz andere Sachen mit ins Spiel, m9t denen Prime95 nichts am Hut hat, zum Beispiel die Grafikkarte und deren Treiber, Soundkarte usw..
Nur weil Windows dir einen Bluescreen zeigt, muss es kein Windowsproblem sein.
Du musst schon die Karten auf den Tisch legen, was du sonst noch an Hardware hast, wie das Kühlkonzept aussieht oder ob irgendwas übertaktet ist.
Übertaktungen macht man in so einem Fall erst mal alle rückgängig und testet mit den Standardwerten der Hardware ob der Fehler immer noch auftritt.
Der angezeigte Fehlercode ist allerdings des Übertakters bester Freund und weist auf Probleme mit der CPU hin - zu sehr übertaktet, zu wenig Spannung (mehr solltest du aber erstmal nicht geben - sonst wirds nur noch heißer), zu heiß oder alles zusammen.


----------



## versus01091976 (3. Juni 2013)

welcher Grafikkartentreiber ist installiert? alles sonst auf dem neusten stand? Bios usw? Dann teste mal noch deine Ram Riegel mit Memtest 86+


----------



## wastl1990 (3. Juni 2013)

Ersteinmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich habe keine Übertaktung durchgeführt. Bzw. wollte es mal tun hab es dann aber innerhalb (ohne Auslastung) 2 stunden wieder zurückgestellt. Habe ich da vielleicht etwas falsch eingestellt? 

Habe ein Asus P6T Deluxe V2 Mainboard. Zur Kühlung: habe in meinem Gehäuse 4 Gehäuselüfter. Mein CPU wird von einem be quiet Shadow Rock Pro gekühlt. Ich könnte nocheinmal neue Wärmeleitpaste draufschmieren. (Dafür muss ich jedoch alles auseinandernehmen, da der CPU Kühler von hinten gegengeschraubt ist).

Das Spiel lief vor meiner Grafikkarten erneuerung aus niedrigster Einstellung ohne probleme. Deshalb denke ich nicht das es plötzlich am Bios liegt. Die Grafikkarte ist von Gigabyte (GTX660 OC). Habe ein 650W Netzteil (80 plus)

Ehrlicherweise muss ich gestehen, dass ich auch nicht weiß wie das genau mit dem Bios update funktioniert. 

Meine Ram Riegel sind weniger als 6 monate alt, sind von Gskill (2x 8 CL10). Bei Spielen wie Company of Heroes 2 habe ich keine Probleme. Auch bei MW3 Läuft alles super.

Edit:  lasse gerade den memtest 86 durchlaufen.  Im BIOS stehen auch alle Taktfrequenzen auf Auto. Also auf StandardEinstellung


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Juni 2013)

Poste auch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## wastl1990 (3. Juni 2013)

So habe noch mal ein Bild hochgeladen

Pic-Upload.de - gpuz.jpg


Memtest ohne Fehler.

Bin ratlos

Wärmeleitpaste neu machen?

LG

edit: GPU-Z im Leerlaufzustand (unter Prime95 sinkt die GPU Temperatur auf ca 32°)
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-19585192/gpru-speedfan.png.html
(5min laufzeit Prime95)


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Juni 2013)

Kannst du noch die CPU-Z Screens posten?


----------



## wastl1990 (4. Juni 2013)

Pic-Upload.de - CPU-Z.png

Hier CPU-Z

habe auch den Ram getauscht. Keine Veränderung. Bis auf: Kein Bluescreen. Jetzt jedoch Freeze. 

Zeichen für Grafikkarte?

Ich bin ratlos


----------



## CSOger (4. Juni 2013)

Sind bei dir 2 oder 4 Ramslots belegt?

Edit:
Ok...lese gerade das du 2x8 Gig verbaut hast.

Treiber ist der 311.06 laut GPU-Z.
Da gibt es doch was aktuelleres von Nvidia !?!


----------



## wastl1990 (4. Juni 2013)

Habe mal die Grafikkarte untertaktet. Hilft auch nicht. 

2 sind belegt. Laufen Dual. Habe auch andere Bausteine eingesetzt. Gleiches Problem. Videos selbst zeigt mir einen neueren Treiber an. Wieso jetzt cpuz den anzeigt weiß ich nicht.
Edit:  habe ihn heute Mittag aktualisiert, löst das Problem auch nicht


----------



## Der-Bert (4. Juni 2013)

Hi 

bei den Code "STOP: 0x00000050: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA" handelt es sich um den RAM. Als ich mein Händler deswegen gefragt hatte sagte er das bei den Fehlercode der RAM definitiv kaputt ist. Wen möglich am besten Umtauschen. 

Mit was für ein anderen RAM hast du den noch getestet?


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juni 2013)

Stelle die Command Rate des RAM im Bios auf 2T (2N).
Poste bitte noch den Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter SPD).

Der Stop 0x50 Fehler lässt sich leider nicht so einfach auf den RAM reduzieren. Häufigst Ursache ist zwar der Speicher (kann aber auch von Gerätetreibern, Virenprogrammen, etc verursacht werden), allerdings ist unter Speicher ebenfalls nicht nur der RAM zu verstehen. VRAM, CPU-Cache, etc gehören auch unter den Speicherbegriff und können derartige Stopfehlercodes auslösen.


----------



## Der-Bert (4. Juni 2013)

Ah Ok. Gut das mich aufklärst. Danke simpel1970

Interessant währ aber der andere RAM da es da ja zu freeze statt bluescreen kommt.


----------



## wastl1990 (4. Juni 2013)

Mein Fehler Code als der Bluescreen  kam. War 0x00000124 . Jetzt aber nur noch freeze nach Ca. 15min

hier spd von cpu-z

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-19598270/spd.png.html

memtest 86+ wie gesagt mit 0 Errors 

habe den ram auch mal durch den alten (4GB ersetzt) trotzdem freeze. Mit der alten Grafikkarte hatte ich dieses Problem nicht (GTX 240) die hat sich nur später generell verabschiedet. 
Die neue 660GTX ist gerade mal 3 monate alt. Aber habe jetzt erst wieder BF3 installiert. Also das erste mal mit der neuen Grafikkarte BF3 gespielt. (MW3 ohne probleme)
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-19598399/nvidea.png.html

Versteh das nicht


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juni 2013)

Die Stop 0x124 Fehler können durch insbes. Spannungsprobleme, Hitze, CPU- oder Grafikprobleme hervorgerufen werden. Mit den jetzigen Freezes wäre die Grafikkarte ein heißer Kandidat.

Denkbar wäre auch ein Bios Problem. Hier könntest du die aktuellste Bios Version flashen.

Dennoch: Hast du die Command Rate im Bios schon umgestellt?
Wenn das nicht hilft, testweise (im AI Tweaker Menü) das XMP Profil aktivieren.


----------



## wastl1990 (4. Juni 2013)

Grafikkarten BIOS flashen?. Mit dem Asus BIOS Mainboards hatte ich vorher keine Probleme. Habe es trotzdem mit ez Flash gemacht. Aber angezeigt wird Kern ich die alte Version in der Registry.  Aber im ezFlash die neue.


----------



## wastl1990 (4. Juni 2013)

Werde später erst einmal GPU BIOS Flashen. Treiber neu installieren und DirectX prüfen


----------



## wastl1990 (5. Juni 2013)

So habe das GPU Bios geflashed. Die Treiber neu installiert. Ich hatte mich shcon gefreut, 15min ohne freeze. Er kam nach 20min -.-'.

noch eine Idee was ich tun könnte?

@simple1970 : wie stelle ich die Command Rate um? Könntest du ein Bild posten?

LG

edit: habe mal bios screenshot gemacht
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-19605612/CAM00100.jpg.html
was muss ich da umstellen? Cl10-10-10-30 1,5Volt ist auch auf meinem Ram angegeben

trotz freeze kommt per bluescreenviewer die gleiche fehlermeldung 0x00000124 (siehe bild)
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-19605651/bluescreen.png.html


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Juni 2013)

Mit Bios Update meinte ich eigentlich das Motherboardbios. Hast du das aktuellste Bios für das Motherboard jetzt drauf?

Senke testweise die Taktraten der Grafikkarte (3D Last) um 200mhz ab (Core- und Memtakt). Teste danach, ob die Freezes bleiben. Die Absenkung der Taktraten kannst du z.B. mit dem Tool Afterburner vornehmen.
MSI Afterburner - Download - CHIP Online

Die Command Rate stellst du im Menü "AI Tweaker" -> "DRAM Timing Control" -> "2nd Information" -> "DRAM Timing Mode" ein. Hier hast du [Auto], [1N]; [2N[ und [3N[ zur Auswahl. Stelle hier [2N] ein. Bei anhaltenden Problemen ruhig auch einmal [3N] testen.

Ebenso testweise die RAM Spannung erhöhen (schrittweise von 1,50V - max. 1,65V).


----------



## wastl1990 (5. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich die taktrate verringer. Verliert die GPU nicht an Leistung?  Habe mir ja extra eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Juni 2013)

Ja, die GPU verliert dadurch an Leistung. Soll aber nur ein Test sein. Läuft das System mit den veringerten Taktraten stabil, hätten wir zumindest mal einen Anhaltspunkt (wenn nicht, sind wir genau so schlau wie vorher).


----------



## wastl1990 (5. Juni 2013)

Okay werde ich dann gleich mal ausprobieren. Werde auch noch bei Asus anrufen und mein Problem schildern


----------



## wastl1990 (5. Juni 2013)

Bios. umgestellt, Taktfrequenz verringert. Freeze nach einer Minute: /


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Juni 2013)

Bei Freezes habe ich regelmäßig die Grafikkarte, das Mainboard oder die Systemplatte unter Verdacht.
Poste bitte noch ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo, um die SMART Werte der Festplatte(n) zu checken.
(Auch wenn die Stop 0x124 Fehler (und Freezes) eher nicht in Richtung Festplatte gehen).
CrystalDiskInfo - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## wastl1990 (5. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich die Taktfrequenz hoch Stelle,  flieg ich sobald das Spiel.lad auf den Desktop! Was bedeutet das


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Juni 2013)

Das während dem laden des Spiels eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung aufgetreten ist (AppCrash). Zu viel für das Spiel...zu wenig für ein Bluescreen. Die Frage ist nur welcher Speicherbereich.


----------



## wastl1990 (5. Juni 2013)

Hier zu Festplatte und nochmal zu den Temperaturen unter Prime 95
Pic-Upload.de - crystal.png

die Core Temp macht mir Sorgen.

Wärmeleitpaste erneuert, Kühler dreht. Heatpipes auch nicht heiß. 

Hat der CPU einen weg?

edit: CPU temp. problem behoben (ich bin auch blöd, der Gehäusekühler hat dem cpu kühler die luft zurück geblasen) die freeze sind trotzdem da


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juni 2013)

Mache bitte noch mal ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo. Achte aber darauf, dass alle Werte zu sehen sind (alle Zeilen und Spalten). In deinem Screenshot fehlt der untere Bereich.

Wie ist die CPU Temperatur nun, nachdem du den Lüfter umgedreht hast?


----------



## wastl1990 (8. Juni 2013)

Hey, sorry konnte die letzten Tage nicht online kommen.

Hier der Screenshot

Pic-Upload.de - crystal.png


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Juni 2013)

Die Festplattenwert sehen insoweit gut aus. Einzig die protokollierten UDMA CRC Fehler fallen ins Auge. Diese Fehler werden regelmäßig durch lockere oder defekte Datenkabel (SATA Kabel) ausgelöst. Selten kann auch ein Controllerdefekt hierfür verantwortlich sein.

Tausche das Kabel aus und berichte, ob die Probleme gleich bleiben.


----------



## wastl1990 (12. Juni 2013)

SATA Kabel sind das die breiten? Habe so ein rotes Kabel


----------



## Deathseal (12. Juni 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn das Problem nur bei Battlefield 3 passiert und bei kein anderen Game(was ich bezweifle) und HDD Test und alle anderen Tests I.O. sind. Hätte ich battlefield 3 erstmal komplett gelöscht mit sämtlichen Register-Einträgen und neu installiert, im Ideal-Fall auf ein anderes Laufwerk. Sollte dann dieser Fehler erneut auftreten, hätte ich das System neu aufgesetzt(Systemplatte vorher formatieren). Und wenn dies alles nicht geholfen hat. Kann ein Kabel locker sein oder ein Defekt an der hardware.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Juni 2013)

Das sind SATA Kabel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wastl1990 (12. Juni 2013)

Das Problem tritt in anderer Form jetzt auch bei League of Legends auf. Ich flieg aus dem Spiel und der Windows Problemlöser öffnet sich mit der Meldung "Dieses Programm reagiert nicht mehr"

Also bei dem Spiel ist die Grafikkarte kaum ausgelastet. Auch der CPU und meine 16GB Ram nicht. Ich verzweifel


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts denn aktuell mit der CPU Temperatur (nach dem drehen des Lüfters aus)?
Poste unter Last bitte mal Screenshots von HWMonitor (im Programm alle Verzeichnisbäume öffnen).


----------



## wastl1990 (14. Juni 2013)

Hier hw monitor

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-19706874/hwmonitor.jpg.html


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2013)

Da kann ich leider nichts erkennen.
Kleiner Tipp für Screenshots: Screenshots erstellen mit dem Snipping Tool


----------



## wastl1990 (14. Juni 2013)

der link ist besser^^ .. das andere was abfotografiert sry^^


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2013)

Die Temperatur "CPUTIN" sieht interessant aus...max. 130°C. Laut Intel dürfte diese max. 67.9°C betragen. Könnte aber auch ein Auslesefehler sein, da dein System bei der Temperatur abschalten sollte.
Die Temperaturen der Kerne gehen soweit noch in Ordnung.


----------



## wastl1990 (19. Juni 2013)

Wie kann ich diese Temperatur verringern?


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Juni 2013)

Überprüfe die Temperatur mit diesem Tool: Downloads | AIDA64
Ich denke, dass das nur ein Auslesefehler ist.

Baue mal nur ein RAM Riegel ein, ob die Probleme bleiben (teste jeden Riegel einzeln).


----------

